
Imperfect password manager better than none - jor-el
https://www.troyhunt.com/password-managers-dont-have-to-be-perfect-they-just-have-to-be-better-than-not-having-one/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
I don't know. Just a few minutes ago, I was again worried about password
manager security. It's handy, but also very dangerous. It's important to have
a different system for different security needs.

Because computers are today so cheap. It's possible to run totally separated
systems for different projects, to guarantee proper isolation. I've been doing
that for a long time. Because security is so hard, virtually impossible.

It's also a major catastrophe if you happen to lose the password managers
password. Most of sites you'll probably never recover and for key sites, it'll
take a really long time to gain access again.

